# Capacity of 6 volt lantern batteries???



## 4x4Dragon (Jun 8, 2004)

Im curious as to what the average capacity is on one of these? Im really lovin my Rayovac Value bright lantern with sputtered reflector and white Everled, and plan to designate it as my "all-night-search-light".


----------



## gmarshall139 (Jun 8, 2004)

a 6 volt lantern battery is really just 4 "f" cells in a case. I think the f cells are around 26 ah in capacity (26000 mah). They are like longer "d" cells. If your drawing 500mah you should get something like 40-50 hours of burn time on bright depending on the efficiency of the converter. So unless your in Alaska, certainly all night.

Greg


----------



## jayflash (Jun 8, 2004)

Just a guess, but with a more or less continuous, 500mAh drain, the realistic run time might be closer to 10 - 15 hours. If this light sees heavy use, consider rechargeable cells - they may last as long, per charge, plus offer a more stable output.


----------



## pedalinbob (Jun 8, 2004)

i think i read somewhere that there are two different versions of the 6v lantern battery.

one has less capacity--dont recall the amp/hr, or the type of bat.

the other, which i think is the alkaline version (energizer, perhaps?) has the 26 amp/hr rating.

anyone else hear this?

Bob


----------



## Doug Owen (Jun 8, 2004)

Looking at the curves for the Energizer 528 (26 AH Lantern battery), and using a more realistic current for the Everled (.25 A at 6 V), 50 hours seems reasonable to me.

Impressive.

Doug Owen


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Jun 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*gmarshall139 said:*
a 6 volt lantern battery is really just 4 "f" cells in a case. I think the f cells are around 26 ah in capacity (26000 mah). They are like longer "d" cells. If your drawing 500mah you should get something like 40-50 hours of burn time on bright depending on the efficiency of the converter. So unless your in Alaska, certainly all night.

Greg 

[/ QUOTE ]

cool, sounds good, thnx!


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Jun 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*jayflash said:*
Just a guess, but with a more or less continuous, 500mAh drain, the realistic run time might be closer to 10 - 15 hours. If this light sees heavy use, consider rechargeable cells - they may last as long, per charge, plus offer a more stable output. 

[/ QUOTE ]

well even a runtime like that sounds plenty fine! thnx.

no not a "heavily" used light so no need for rechargeables


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Jun 8, 2004)

hmmmm??? runtime test in order? i think i could swing it as some of the 6 volt lantern batteries are pretty cheap at wal-mart..............


----------



## Doug Owen (Jun 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*4x4Dragon said:*
hmmmm??? runtime test in order? i think i could swing it as some of the 6 volt lantern batteries are pretty cheap at wal-mart.............. 

[/ QUOTE ]

"Pack a lunch."

Doug Owen


----------



## gwbaltzell (Jun 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*4x4Dragon said:*
hmmmm??? runtime test in order? i think i could swing it as some of the 6 volt lantern batteries are pretty cheap at wal-mart.............. 

[/ QUOTE ]

As someone else mentioned there are "two" types (acutally more). Zinc-carbon are cheaper and have around half the watt-hour capacity of the alkaline. In doing cost comparision you might consider a lantern battery about the same as 6 D cells of the same chemistry.
There are a number of advantages over individual cells, only one thing to handle when changing, very apparent which way it goes (and you only have to decide once), the 4 F cell are usually contain in some material (like asphalt) that makes it unlikely to leak.

Edit: just went to look to see if Duracell had a constant power drain curve (more like an everLED) and found they no longer have a datasheet on the lantern battery! Anyone know if they are dropping it? Would be a shame.


----------



## RussH (Jun 8, 2004)

They probably are dropping the lantern battery. Most of the ones I see now are cheap & probably only have D cells in them. And most of these lanterns now come with the plastic holder for 4 D cells. I put 4.5ah 6v gell cells in mine. But the 4D arrangement works well for low cost if the battery mod is too difficult.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jun 8, 2004)

Before you buy a lantern battery, check to see if one end is much lighter than the other.
If it is, then you have found a cheap made one with standard issue d cells inside. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif
If the whole thing is evenly heavy and feels solid, then go for it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Jun 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*3rd_shift said:*
Before you buy a lantern battery, check to see if one end is much lighter than the other.
If it is, then you have found a cheap made one with standard issue d cells inside. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif
If the whole thing is evenly heavy and feels solid, then go for it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

hmm? good point, i know i've got the cheap ones in there right now, but even that would probably be fine with me for runtime. but i'll have to give one of the "better" ones a shot too.

i just need these 6 volt batteries had some OOMPH and capacity too them since i've had the same set now for going on a year(2 seperate value brights) and was previously using overdriven halogen bulbs in both and they are still KICKIN strong!


----------



## RussH (Jun 9, 2004)

The only cheap ones I get are the ones that come with the lantern. I usually give them away. If I had to buy a lantern battery I would get a quality alkaline lantern battery and use 3rd_shifts test.
I do have a couple of lanterns that won't work well with my gelcel mod, either because it is too hard to wire them up (no spring contacts) or the square corners of the battery prevent it from fitting. For those, I normally use the 4D plastic holders with alkaline or NiMH batteries. I don't use many D cells & this gives me another way to use them up before they die of old age. Carley 1.7amp bulb (4.8v?) works well with any of these.


----------



## LEDagent (Jun 9, 2004)

I know this has nothing to do with your question...but here it goes.

With weight and convenience aside, why not go for a 6V SLA battery? I think their dicharge curve is much flatter but i dunno...


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Dec 9, 2007)

where can i get those carley 1.7 amp bulbs?
wouldn't they be too high drain for a non alkaline lantern battery?
how much runtime with that bulb.
i assume that's the brightest. 
would the 1.2amp or the 1.5 amp be a better choice for lumens to runtime ratio. 
if it's not too high drain for the battery, i do prefer the higher amp combo. 

link to where i can buy them?


----------



## lctorana (Dec 9, 2007)

OK - here are the figures:

Assuming they contain F cells:

*Standard Duty (Zinc-Carbon): 7 - 7.5 Ah (depending on brand)*

*Heavy Duty (Zinc-Carbon): 8 - 10 Ah (depending on brand)*

*Super Heavy Duty (Zinc-Chloride): ~ 11 Ah *

*Alkaline: 24 - 26 Ah (depending on brand)*

Look for 4LR25 (F cell) on the side, not 4LR20 (D cell).

These things sell in huge numbers in Australia, due to their use in Australia's most popular torch (by far), the Eveready Dolphin and its competitors.

Which battery you buy depend upon your usage patterns.

Any of the above will give at least five years service, even the standard duty one. Perfect for the torch in your car boot.


----------

